# Constantine TV series



## Aleu (Sep 28, 2013)

So I learned this little tidbit from my boyfriend the other day. He knew I really liked the movie, was interested in reading the comic and so forth. I took a peek at the guys responsible for bringing this to light. So far, I approve (other than hosting it on NBC but, hey, at least it's not ABC Family).

So far, no male lead has been established yet. So, who wants to place bets on who will be the actor in this? Who is excited for this/optimistic?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 28, 2013)

One of my good friends is addicted to Constantine, from the comic books (assuming this isn't the Keanu-Reeves-esque Constantine). It's...a wildly imaginative comic (both Hellblazer and new 52), that would easily be rated (at a minimum) 'R' by movie standards. I can't see NBC doing it justice, I can see them doing something more along the lines of the vaguely related movie (as mentioned before). It'd likely be a disappointment at best, or an abused classic comic-name at worst.

All in all, I wish they'd stop trying to cash in on random comic book series and come up with something new and unique, but I know that's a pipe dream that gets annihilated quickly in Hollywood.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 29, 2013)

If handled well as either the comic property or the movieverse it could be good. Alot of folks discount the movie too much despite the fact that when looked at on it's own it's a fairly good movie.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 29, 2013)

I might be more or less interested depending on who the male lead is. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 1, 2013)

It better have nothing to do with the movie. And they better get the character right.


----------

